# Can't reboot into recovery



## Voltron

I have an option to reboot into recovery in rom manager, but whenever I do, it boots normally. What am I missing?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## mletchworth

I'm no expert, but only modified versions of CWM will successfully reboot into recovery. If you have CWM installed, you should still be able to get to recovery by powering off, etc.


----------



## Voltron

Yes, I have CWM installed, and flashed a recovery. But when I shut down, I get no option to reboot into recovery, and when I try from rom manager, it boots like normal


----------



## mletchworth

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*4. *Booting into CWM recovery.[/background]

*4a.*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Power the device off and make sure to remove cable.[/background]
*4b.*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] Hold Volume down and power together.[/background]
*4c.*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] When you see the 3 lines of text appear, hit Volume up this time. You will now boot into recovery.[/background]


----------



## apascual89

Cwm recovery needs to be modified to be able to use the reboot to recovery feature. The rom also needs to support this feature. There is a repacked recovery by Roach that allows this, but is only supported in his rom EOS.

The issue is that if the rom developers include the support in the Rom, but you don't have the repacked recovery installed you will go into a recovery boot loop. It will only keep rebooting into recovery, not the rom. There is a quick fix if you have access to computer and have adb setup.You just need to type in a command line or two and you'll boot up fine after that.

Until the reboot to recovery feature is supported in CWM recovery for our primes, Developers won't include it in the Rom to avoid having people going into the recovery bootloop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

One simple way is to select reboot in power menu (for ROM having this option...) and when the device is effectively rebooting (you see it by the screen changes) you just briefly press volume down button.

I discovered that, you don't need to have both button hold, volume down alone is enough if triggered at the right moment (even when you power on your device, you have a short hit window to do that).


----------



## Voltron

Thanks, this helps a lot.


----------



## dfogelstrom

Im still not able to boot into recovery. I dont have a clue how to get back into recovery


----------



## RMarkwald

Power off, hold volume down and power until the white text shows up in upper left corner, once you see that hit volume up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hanoverfiste

RMarkwald said:


> Power off, hold volume down and power until the white text shows up in upper left corner, once you see that hit volume up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Stupid question but if you dont hold volume up long enough will you get the "dead" android?? ie Android with the exclamation point in the red triange

edit: Answered my own question held volume up the whole time and get dead android any idea why??


----------



## RMarkwald

Well after holding power and volume down and you see the white text, just hit volume up. You don't have to hold volume up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hanoverfiste

RMarkwald said:


> Well after holding power and volume down and you see the white text, just hit volume up. You don't have to hold volume up.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I did and it still wouldnt boot into recovery just the dead Andy


----------



## RMarkwald

What recovery did you flash, TWRP or CWM? I would try fastboot flashing a recovery again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hanoverfiste

RMarkwald said:


> What recovery did you flash, TWRP or CWM? I would try fastboot flashing a recovery again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I tried and I cant even boot into fastboot (and it was CWM btw). When I try to ADB to fastboot I get device not found error

Edit: I was able to get to the screen with

WIPE Data USB symbol and Andy

picked the USB symbol and Prime says Starting Fastboot USB download Protocol and stays there

What the heck am i doing wrong????


----------



## RMarkwald

hanoverfiste said:


> I tried and I cant even boot into fastboot (and it was CWM btw). When I try to ADB to fastboot I get device not found error
> 
> Edit: I was able to get to the screen with
> 
> WIPE Data USB symbol and Andy
> 
> picked the USB symbol and Prime says Starting Fastboot USB download Protocol and stays there
> 
> What the heck am i doing wrong????


If you can get the Prime into fastboot, then make sure you have the recovery .img file where you keep your fastboot file, then try typing the fastboot command in like you did before to flash the recovery.


----------



## hanoverfiste

RMarkwald said:


> If you can get the Prime into fastboot, then make sure you have the recovery .img file where you keep your fastboot file, then try typing the fastboot command in like you did before to flash the recovery.


First let me say I truly appreciate your help. Heres what I got I attempted to ADB devices and got 
adb server is out of date. killing
ADB server didn't ACK
*failed to start daemon*
error:

And no matter what ADB commands I attempt to use I get the *failed to start daemon* error


----------



## RMarkwald

Have you updated your Android SDK lately?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hanoverfiste

RMarkwald said:


> Have you updated your Android SDK lately?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Okay so mine was a little out of date....I went to download SDK Manager again and it hangs up in the download process. Actually the installer downloaded fine its when I run the installer and it tries to install everything I need Im hung up at Downloading Android SDK Platform-Tools, revision 12. It hangs every time I try to DL Android SDK Platform-tools


----------



## RMarkwald

hanoverfiste said:


> Okay so mine was a little out of date....I went to download SDK Manager again and it hangs up in the download process. Actually the installer downloaded fine its when I run the installer and it tries to install everything I need Im hung up at Downloading Android SDK Platform-Tools, revision 12. It hangs every time I try to DL Android SDK Platform-tools


So you tried updating what you had installed right? Depending on what is being installed it can take a while depending on your connection speed. Maybe re-download the latest installer and uninstall your current SDK, try installing again....?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Striatum_bdr

You don't need to have latest versions. I had problem with android sdk stuff, and used things like this with success:

http://dottech.org/tipsntricks/21534/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-your-windows-computer-for-use-with-your-android-phone/

It contains adb, fastboot executables without having to download all android sdk.

Drivers are important also, I use Universal naked drivers:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1161769


----------



## hanoverfiste

Striatum_bdr said:


> You don't need to have latest versions. I had problem with android sdk stuff, and used things like this with success:
> 
> http://dottech.org/t...-android-phone/
> 
> It contains adb, fastboot executables without having to download all android sdk.
> 
> Drivers are important also, I use Universal naked drivers:
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1161769


I have a new hero (take it and run my heroes come and go like an ADD Ferret on speed). Thanks for all the help


----------



## kimir

apascual89 said:


> Until the reboot to recovery feature is supported in CWM recovery for our primes, Developers won't include it in the Rom to avoid having people going into the recovery bootloop.


How do you get out of the recovery boot loop? I used ROM Manager to reboot into recovery and now I'm recovery looping.


----------



## Striatum_bdr

kimir said:


> How do you get out of the recovery boot loop? I used ROM Manager to reboot into recovery and now I'm recovery looping.


option 1a here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1514088

don't use stock CWM.

Use TWRP (install it with Goo Manager) or use a rebuilt version of cwm to avoid bootloops (search in xda prime dev thread).


----------



## Roubihoubi

Hello Guys, I had the same problem as the OP. So I tried Twrp. Instaled it via GooManager. If I boot to recovery via Goomanager options my TD201 boots to the CWM??? 
Also I can not Backup in CWM says is an boot imiage Error. What went wrong? Pls help me.


----------

